# Vorfächer binden



## Rotauge (10. September 2003)

Hallo werte Friedfischangler,

was mich mal interessiert ist wer seine Vorfächer bindet und welche Haken ihr benutzt. Bilder dürft ihr auch gerne reinstellen.


----------



## sundfisher (10. September 2003)

Hallo Rotauge,

ich binde alles was sich selbst binden lässt, habe mit den gekauften teilweise schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, speziell was Meeresvorfächer angeht. Habe alle meine Vorfächer selbst gebunden als ich noch Friedfischangler war, meistens mit einem Hakenbinder den ich mal bei Askari für ein paar mark erstanden habe, die gekauften waren etweder zu kurz, zu lang oder die Schnur zu dünn  oder zu dick auf Dauer macht es sich bezahlt die Vorfächer selber zu binden. Ich binde sogar meine Stahlvorfächer selbst und ich binde diese direkt an die Hauptschnur, ist aber nur zu empfehlen wenn man Übung hat und dementsprechend sorgfältig die Knoten bindet.

Knæk og Bræk
Christian


----------



## Case (10. September 2003)

Binde alle meine Vorfächer selbst bis runter zu Hakengröße 16. Kleiner brauch ich kaum. Standardschnurstärken sind 0,16 ; 0,12 ; 0,10. Gebunden wird von Hand. Ich verwende fast ausschließlich Goldhaken. Der Hersteller ist mir dabei ziemlich egal. Ich schau mir beim Händler die Haken durch und kauf was mir geeignet aussieht.

Gruß
Case


----------



## el.perca (10. September 2003)

Ich binde auch alle meine Haken selbst.
Geht mit ein bischen Übung bis Größe 16/18 einwandfrei.
Hakenbinder? Ich weiß gar nicht wie so ein Ding funktioniert. Alles "hand-made". Und wenn man die kleinen gewöhnt ist, kommt einem ein 10er schon gewaltig vor


----------



## Dorschrobby (10. September 2003)

Moin,

binde Meeresvorfächer und größere Haken in der Regel selbst.
Auch wenn ich kleinere Haken mit etwas stärkerem Vorfach will.
Kleine Haken (fische ich selten) und einige Wurmhaken zum Aalangeln kaufe ich fertig. (bin faul).
Habe auch immer eine Auswahl an fertigen Vorfächern dabei.
Also kein Eindeutiges Votum, habe auch nicht abgestimmt.

Bye
Robert


----------



## zg (10. September 2003)

Die Frage kann ich mit einem entschiedenen Jain beantworten  Habe sowohl selbstgebundene als auch fertig gekaufte Vorfächer. Da das Selberbinden aber auch ne nette Beschäftigung ist, werde ich in Zukunft wohl alles binden.

Gruß
Stefan #h


----------



## Andreas Michael (10. September 2003)

Binde alles selbst, wobei ich zu 99% nur Öhrhaken verwende ob nu Süss-Salzwasser das eine % ist für stiphaken der größe18-20 die kaufe ich lieber bevor ich nee krise beim binden bekomme


----------



## Schleie! (10. September 2003)

Bis Hakengröße 10 binde ich die...die anderen kaufe ich mir...


----------



## Franky (10. September 2003)

Moin,

ich binde ja nun auch alles selber - zumindest bis runter zur Kombination 18er Haken an 0,08 mm Vorfach. Kleiner tut nicht not... 
Mal sehen, wenn mein Upload durch ist, stelle ich ein paar Bilder ein...


----------



## Wümmefischer (10. September 2003)

Ich binde meine Haken ebenfalls selbst. Entscheidend dafür ist die Wahl der Schnur. Ich bevorzuge zum Friedfischangeln grundsätzlich die gute "Maxima"; mit dieser habe ich allerbeste Erfahrungen gemacht - und in Kombination mit einem Haken gibt´s die fertiggebunden ja leider nicht...
Größen? Von Hakengröße 8 bis 22 ist alles dabei; damit ist auch so ziemlich jeder Bereich des Friedfischangelns - außer Karpfenangeln - abgedeckt. 
Zum Aalangeln ist mein Tipp ein geflochtenes Karpfenvorfach (z.B. "SuperSilk" von "Kryston") in Kombination mit einem Aberdeen-Haken der Größe 2 - 6 (z.B. von "Mustad"). Ultraweiches Vorfach mit einem scharfen (!) Haken - auf Aal ideal!


----------



## udorudi (10. September 2003)

…beides…
makarele, hering usw. wird gekauft - meeresvorfach baue ich mit 090er mono alle selbst …:m :m :m 

gruß udo


----------



## Geraetefetischist (10. September 2003)

Auch beides. Knote aber ca 95% selbst. Und mache dabei auch vor 20er winzhäkchen nicht halt.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Mühle (10. September 2003)

Knote auch fast alles selbst. Habe dafür so einen elektronische Hakenbindemofette, da meine gichtigen Finger das nicht mehr so mitmachen. 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## hsobolewski (10. September 2003)

Ich binde mir so gut wie alle Vorfächer selber mit der Hand. Hierbei verwende ich zum feinen Fischen wie Feedern und Matchfischen die Brasen-Haken von Owner, für das Raubfisch-fischen habe ich eigendlich keinen bestimmten Haken. Beim Karpfenfischen nehme ich wieder einen Owner-Haken aber auch andere Hersteller.


----------



## Franky (10. September 2003)

So - wie versprochen ein paar Fotos...





Einmal das ganze "Gerödel" von oben... Haken, Schnur, Schere, Hakenbinder...





Leider ein wenig "unscharf" - aber man sieht halbwegs, wie der Haken eingeklemmt ist (Cormoran CGS Brassenhaken Gr. 6)





So wird die Schnur um die Bügel und den Hakenschenkel geführt. Die Spule ist dabei fest, damit die Schnur straff gehalten werden kann!





Ein paar Windungen im Uhrzeigersinn drumherum (6 - 10)...





... und hinter dem vorderen Bügel herumlegen!





Der Bügel wird nun nach unten gedrückt und der vordere Teil hält das Stückchen Schnur noch "fest"





Schnur straffen und drauf achten, dass der Knoten sich sauber zusammenzieht. Anschließend die Schraube lösen und Haken und Schnur nach vorne herausziehen





So sollte es dann aussehen (Haken ist wieder eingespannt).





Und der Versuch eines Detailbildes... Leider hat der Blitz den Knoten "verschwinden" lassen, obwohl ich schon die dunkelgrüne Match-Schnur genommen habe.

Wie man sieht - alles eine Frage der Übung, und wenn man nicht nebenbei fotografiert, geht das ruckizucki und problemlos!


----------



## Rotauge (10. September 2003)

Sehr schön, Franky. Sehr anschaulich.

In der Vergangenheit hatte ich irgendwie nie die Zeit selber zu binden, bzw. auch nicht das Injteresse. Da mir in der letzten Zeit einfach zu viele Vorfächer platt gehen, häufig Gamakatsu, hab ich mir jetzt vorgenommen selber zu binden.

Ich hab schon ein paar verschiedene Haken von Gamakatsu, und auch ein praktisches Magnetkästchen für die Haken.
Kommt ja bald die Zeit, in der man wieder mal was tüddeln kann.

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass so viele selbst die Hand anlegen :q


----------



## Franky (10. September 2003)

@ Micha:
das war meine 2. Motivation... Mir hats auch eine Packung nach der anderen zerklatscht - ob Shakespear (waren damals noch aktuell ), D.A.M., Balzer... Die Ausfallrate war mir zu hoch!
Die Hauptmotivation allerdings - die Vorfächer waren dicker als meine Hauptschnur... Man "lernt" ja dazu und merkt, dass eine 0,22 mm Schnur dicke für Brassen und Co ausreicht... Das dünnste, was es damals an Vorfachmaterial für 6er oder 8er Haken gab, lag bei 0,28 mm! Viel anders ist das heute ja auch kaum #d Naja, und da fängt man dann an zu Grübeln und zu Binden und zu Übenübenübenüben...


----------



## The_Duke (11. September 2003)

Ich habe auch vor einiger Zeit angefangen meine Vorfächer selbst zu binden, weil ICH gerne selbst entscheiden wollte, wie fein ich welchen Haken fische!
Ich habe mir dazu so eine elektrische "Schnur-an-den-Haken-Tüdelmaschine" gekauft. Funzt superklasse und bindet auch kleine Haken sauber an.


----------



## Veit (11. September 2003)

Klar binde ich selbst.
Das ist besser, günstiger und wenn doch mal ein Fisch flöten geht, dann lags garantiert an mir. :g 
Ich kombiniere Stroft GTM mit Gamakatsu-Haken und wenn ich mal noch welche bekomme dann auch DAM-Sumohaken. Darauf ist Verlass!


----------



## hkroiss (11. September 2003)

Ich kann's nur mit JEIN beantworten. Ich binde mir eigentlich nur die Karpfenhaken (Haarvorfächer) selber. Alle anderen Haken, die ich zum Friedfischangeln verwende, kaufe ich bereits gebunden.
Bei den gebundenen verwende ich ausschließlich Owner-Haken. Die sind extrem scharf und  ich hatte noch nie einen Abreißer.


----------



## POTT (12. September 2003)

Als Friedfischer bleibt einem ja wohl nichts anderes über als selber zu binden. Ein 14er Haken an nem 9er Vorfach in einer Länge von 30cm und/oder 120cm gbt es nicht fertig. Mittlerweile nutze ich einen elektrischen Binder, ja die alten Knochen werden müde und wollen nicht mehr so. Dazu kommt von Sensas der Schlaufenbinder, dieser macht immer gleich große, besser gesagt gleich "kleine" Schlaufen von 5-10mm Schlaufenlänge. 

Als Haken benutze ich Faps S20 in den Größen 14-16-18-20 zum Stippen - genialer Haken - und den Kamagatsu LS1810N in den Größen 8-10-12-14 zum Feedern - starkes Teil -. 

99% aller zum Kauf angebotener Haken sind Schrott oder passen nicht zum Einsatzbereich !! Oder kann mir mal wer sagen was ein 14er Haken an nem 22er Vorfach macht ?? (War glaube ich von CGS bin aber nicht mehr sicher !)


----------



## sebastian (13. September 2003)

Ich hab zwar kein Gerät zum binden aber selbst ist der Mann oder mh der Jugendliche  Mein selber gebundener Haken hat schon einer Belastung eines aufgeweckten 3kg Hecht ausgehalten also bleib ich dabei.


----------



## fishboy (20. September 2003)

ich sag bloß Öhrhaken forever!


----------



## Rotauge (20. September 2003)

Das mit den Öhrhaken ist schon richtig, aber fürs Match- und Pickerangeln geht nichts mit Öhr. Die Aalhaken, ja.

:g


----------



## JonasH (21. September 2003)

HEy, das hört sich alles spitze an/sieht auch spitze aus Fränki! :q
ICh bin bei denen die es auch mal testen wollen, kann mir einer einmal erklären oder auch gerne Bildlich zeigen wie ich das auch gut OHNE haken Binder machenkann?!?!Würd mich drüber freuen!


----------



## JonasH (21. September 2003)

ISt mir gerade erst eigefallen, ich habe unten noch ne alte röstike Zanke, damit könnte ich den Haken "einklemmen" Aber wozu sind diese Hülsen da(auf Frankies PICZ


----------



## Wedaufischer (21. September 2003)

Moin, Moin #h

ich binde die meisten Vorfächer selbst. Ist einfach besser. Als haken verwende ich meist Gamakatsu LS1810N in den Größen 10-12-14. Darunter verwende ich VMC Matchhaken dünndrähtig.
Alles unter 18er benutze ich nicht. Die Haken kann ich eh fast nicht mehr sehen, geschweige denn binden.


----------



## Angler505 (19. August 2004)

*AW: Vorfächer binden*

*Hallo,*
binde mir im Winter die Sondergrössen ( Länger ausser der Norm oder Vorfachstärken zu Hakengrössen die nicht erhältlich sind ) selbst.
Was ich aber kaufe sind fertig gebunden Serie 2 von TUB und So110 von FLY da ich diese in verschiedenen Vorfachstärken in Kombination mit einer Hakengrösse erhalte.
Ich habe leider so einen regen Bedarf das ich ansonsten die Mengen einfach nicht schaffen würde.
Ich binde bis Grösse  24  mit den manuellen Bindegeräten von Sensas und RIVE da mir diese erlauben auch sehr kurze Hakenschenkel in den kleinen Grössen zu bewältigen.
Habe mir die ganze Sache auf eine Brett geschraubt mit Steckstiften variiere ich dann die Vorfachlänge.
So binde ich auch erst den Schlaufenknoten binde und erst dann den Haken  Dadurch erreiche ich eine echten Länge des Vorfachs was immer gleich der Voreinstellung ist maximale Abweichung 10mm bis 1m Länge.
Über die Konstruktion ist es mir möglich Vorfächer bis zu einer Länge von 3m zu binden.

Wenn sich jemand eine Anregung holen möchte mach ich gern eine paar Bilder und sende diese als Mail oder PM zu.

mfg
Friedel


----------



## BadPoldi (26. August 2004)

*AW: Vorfächer binden*

hi friedel,

hört sich intressant an. binde bis dato mit der hand aber nur bis gr. 10 oder so, kleiner kauf ich fertig...

kannst du die bilder mal hier anhängen ?

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## anglermeister17 (27. August 2004)

*AW: Vorfächer binden*

halte es so wie SCHLEIE: Fertige Vorfächer bis hakengröße zehn, größere Haken werden selbstgebunden!!!!!!!
KOF!!!


----------



## harry_kat (27. August 2004)

*AW: Vorfächer binden*

hALLO;

 Ich binde bis Grösse 8 selbst, 

 kleinere kaufe ich. 

 gruss
 hk


----------



## Brummel (27. August 2004)

*AW: Vorfächer binden*

Genau, mehr als 10-8 ist bei mir auch nicht nich drin, anatomisch bedingt   :m 
Meine Griffel sind für andere Sachen viel besser geeignet :l 

Gruß Brummel


----------



## sebastian (5. September 2004)

*AW: Vorfächer binden*

wenn ein Vorfach hin is kann mans ja neu binden so spart man auf Dauer gesehen schon etwas Geld, und mir is es eigentlich viel zu schade Haken weg zu werfen, wenn man sie schleift und wieder gut bindet, also bei mir fallen immer Verwurschtelte Vorfächer oder sowas an was ich dann neu Binde ! ich kauf mir ja nicht 10er Pack Haken um 2-3 Euro wenn ichs "gratis" haben kann.


----------



## Madenschubser (26. September 2004)

*AW: Vorfächer binden*

Ich binde grundsätzlich alle Haken die ich zum Feedern nutze selber. 
Das sind die Größen 8 bis 22, die ich dann mit meinem Wunschvorfach kombiniere.

Und vor allem: 

Dann weiss ich auch wen ich in den allerwertesten treten kann wenns mal nicht hält :q 
Gruß...


----------



## duck_68 (27. September 2004)

*AW: Vorfächer binden*



			
				Madenschubser schrieb:
			
		

> Und vor allem:
> 
> Dann weiss ich auch wen ich in den allerwertesten treten kann wenns mal nicht hält :q
> Gruß...



So halte ich es auch ! nur beim Aalangeln werden manchmal fertig gebundene verwendet - wegen dem fehlenden |licht  #6 

gruß
Martin #h


----------



## Jschleusi (27. September 2004)

*AW: Vorfächer binden*

Ich binde grundsätzlich alle meine Vorfächer selbst. Für die kleinen Haken (14, 18...) habe ich ein Bindegerät. Die fertigen Vorfächer sind mir meistens zu kurz oder zu dünn.


----------



## ThomasRö (27. September 2004)

*AW: Vorfächer binden*

Das grösste Problem für mich sind die fertigen Gamakatsuhaken. Die Haken sind echt supi...aber die Knoten zum Teil. Ein 16er Vorfach von einem Rotauge in Köderfischgrösse abgerissen(wohlgemerkt der Haken war frisch aus der Packung).
Selbst binden tue ich nur ungern weil meine Knoten manchmal nicht halten was sie sollen. Das dickste Vorfach bringt ohne einen guten Knoten nichts.


----------



## ChristophL (30. September 2004)

*AW: Vorfächer binden*

Ich binde alles selbst, fertige Haken kaufe ich eigentlich nicht mehr, reisst ab und hält nicht, so meine Erfahrung.

Sobald man erstmal ne Ladung gebunden hat gehts auch einfacher...

mfg
Christoph


----------



## Angler505 (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Vorfächer binden*

*Hallo,*
ich binde mir über den Winter immer meinen Vorrat selbst.
Leider ist es aber so das ich meist im Herbts alleine aus Zeitmangel auch gebundene Haken verwende. Denn das grosse Manko beim binden ist der Zeitbedarf und wenn man in einer Saison schon einmal 500-1000 Haken verbraucht dann ist das halt so eine Sache.

Verwendung finden Owner ( Tubertini Serie 2 und 4 kommen von Owner ), Fly SP 110 und SO 110 und der Katana Haken von Maver. Alle diese Haken gibt es mit verschieden starken Vorfächern mindestens 2 Stärken oft auch drei oder verschiedene Vorfachstärken bei einer Hakengrösse.
Oft scheiden sich die Geister nur an der Vorfachlänge die ist in aller Regel 60-80cm was zum Feeder oft zu kruz ist und zum fischen mit der Kopfrute einfach zu lang.
Zum Bolo und Matchfischen im Normalfall dann aber wieder paßt.
Doch wenn man nicht selbst bindet muß man wohl Kompromisse machen.
Als Beispiel den Serie 2 von Tub gibts in den Vorfachstärken 10,12,14 was im Normalfall ausreicht.
Zur Zeit werden Browninghaken ( Chiakara ) bei vielen Händlern abverkauft sind oft recht priswert zu bekommen. Würde ich wolh keine 3 EUR für den Brief zahlen aber für 1,50 +/- wären die auch OK, da gibt es zumindest pro Haken Form und Grösse auch zwei unterschiedliche Vorfachstärken

mfg
Friedel


----------



## Knispel (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Vorfächer binden*

Habe so einen elektrischen Hakenbinder, da kannste bis Gr. 18 einspannen, kann das allerdings auch noch von hand.


----------



## feeder-peter (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Vorfächer binden*

Hallo,

Auch ich binde alles selbst, Stipp und Feedervorfächer so wie ich sie mir vorstelle, hab ich noch nicht fertig gebunden gefunden.
Ich binde Haken von Größe 6-26 am liebsten Kamasan, bei Schnur vertrau ich voll auf Stroft GTM.

Gruß, Feeder-Peter


----------



## Franky (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Vorfächer binden*



			
				feeder-peter schrieb:
			
		

> ...bei Schnur vertrau ich voll auf Stroft GTM



Endlich mal... :q  

@ Peter:
Hast Du im kritischen Bereichen (Muscheln etc) Stroft ABR versucht?


----------



## feeder-peter (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Vorfächer binden*

Hi Franky,

Jep, ich benutze die ABR als Hauptschnur auf der Feeder, hier bietet mir die ABR einen guten Kompromis zwischen Geschmeidigkeit und Abriebfestigkeit.
Beim feedern wird die Schnur ja durch das häufige Werfen sehr stark belastet, die ABR macht das alles mit.
Eine Tolle Schnur fürs feedern!!


Gruß, Feeder-Peter


----------



## Franky (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Vorfächer binden*

@ Peter:
Das höre ich gerne - bislang ist die bei mir nur in stärkeren Durchmessern (0,30 - 0,45) für Dorsch- und Buttmontagen im Einsatz... "Störungsfrei" und absolut unproblematisch!!


----------



## feeder-peter (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Vorfächer binden*

Hi franky,

ich möchte im mai die stroft fluor mal auf kuttertour testen, hast du mit dieser schnur schon erfahrungen gemacht?


beim kutterangeln benutze ich grundsätzlich nur leuchtende schnüre, weil mir sonst zu viele leute über die schnur schmeißen und ich eine bessere köderführung habe, die ABR sehe ich nicht gut beim kutterfischen, also kommt sie für mich in diesem fall nicht in frage.

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## Franky (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Vorfächer binden*

@ Peter:
Sorry - muss passen... Die Flour hatte ich noch nicht im Einsatz. Ausschließlich GTM (Hauptschnur und Vorfach) und ABR (Vorfach)!

Sollte mir ein Mitglied "meiner" Bootsbesatzung drüberschmeissen, wird's intern geklärt...  (soll heissen: ich angel nach Möglichkeit nur vom Boot und nicht vom Kutter )


----------



## feeder-peter (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Vorfächer binden*

@franky,

dann muss ichs wohl selbst rausfinden.|supergri

werde sie auf jeden fall mal testen.


gruß, feeder-peter


----------



## Stephan25 (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Vorfächer binden*

@ franky: 

Also mir kommt die STROFT GTM ziemlich steif vor als Vorfachmaterial (?)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (8. März 2005)

*AW: Vorfächer binden*

Moin,

Ich selber binde nur meine Meeresvorfächen selbst--Für alles andere bin ich leider zu faul#t |uhoh:  

bye Stefan#h


----------



## Mini-Broesel (10. März 2005)

*AW: Vorfächer binden*

Ich habe auch gerade angefangen Vorfächer selber zubinden.es ist nämlich auch billiger . ich benutze meistens alte Schnur die ich nicht mehr brauche.und Haken finde ich sehr oft. |wavey:


----------



## AngelAndy20 (10. März 2005)

*AW: Vorfächer binden*

Also ich bin mir meistens alles selbst, habe dieses gelbe Vorfachbindemaschinchen mal gekauft und das ist echt jut! bis 16er Haken jedenfalls...
Habe mal getestet, Schlaufenknoten hält um die 50%.... Also binde ich keine Schlaufen mehr sondern mache nur noch wirbel ans ende mit dem Knoten der 2fach in der Öse liegt.
Das hat jetzt glaube ich keiner verstanden....weiss aber nicht wie der heißt.
Am wichtigsten ist mir aber das selbermachen von Stahlvorfächern, da weiss ich was ich hab!!! Die billigen im Laden sind auch billig und die teuren zu teuer....


----------



## DerStipper (10. März 2005)

*AW: Vorfächer binden*

Also Mitlerweile Binde ich auch viele selber aber nich alle. Die großen Haken auf Aal etc. Kaufe ich so. Ich binde nur die Feeder-, Match- und Stippha*k*en Weil ich dort meine Individuellen längen haben will.


----------



## levalex (10. März 2005)

*AW: Vorfächer binden*

das einzige was ich selber binde, sind meine fliegenvorfächer!
weil die dinger sind auf dauer unbezahlbar........


----------



## Mr. Lepo (10. März 2005)

*AW: Vorfächer binden*

....ich binde auch alle meine Vorfächer selber, z.Zt. bin ich dabei meine Haken für Aal auf die Rolle zu bringen.

Gruß Lepo


----------



## Mirek (14. März 2005)

*AW: Vorfächer binden*

Ich binde auch alle Vorfächer selbst.
Benutze dafür die verbesserte Sensasmaschine von Fiebig. Ist bis Größe 26 kein Problem.
Größer als 16er habe ich nicht. Wo soll man denn solche Anker fischen?
Vorfachschnur ist in der Regel unter 10er...

Gruß
Mirek


----------



## Oberbüchsenmacher (15. März 2005)

*AW: Vorfächer binden*

90% werden selbst gebunden. Irgendwas passt immer nicht, entweder länge oder durchmesser. Hab mir aber noch nie 'nen Boiliehaken gebunden (auch noch nie gebraucht), also werden die erstmal fertig gekauft, begutachtet und dann auch selbst gebunden. Und wenn die Qualität dann besser ist und es weniger kostet ist es noch besser!


----------



## eg19399 (23. März 2005)

*AW: Vorfächer binden*

Egal, ob fürs Fliegenfischen, Meeresangeln oder Stippangeln - es wird alles selbst gebunden. Weils Spass macht und flexibler ist. 

Petri Heil !


----------

